# Chickasha, OK - young adult M, very friendly



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Today's plea goes out for this very handsome GSD found and brought to the Chickasha Animal shelter. 

Safe Haven GSD Rescue received an email for this fellow from a volunteer there asking us to spread the word. He is 2-3 years old with very good manners! He is so good natured the staff there was sure his family would come for him, but, of course, nobody did. He really loves people, and is very friendly, but _will be euthanized on Feb. 24th_ if he is still there.

If anyone in the area is available to help his sweet boy, please contact Marie Maston from the Chickasha Animal Shelter at 405-320-2806, or Teffie Brown at 405-650-0653 from Safe Haven GSD Rescue.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for this big boy!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Why, oh why, would anyone not be looking for this well behaved young dog? BUMP!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This boy has been posted far and wide, but still has no rescue. With time running out he must be considered Very Urgent - :help::help: :bump:
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This chap is not listed on the shelter's Petfinder site. (Not sure if he ever was.) He was given until the 24th - I hope he has been adopted or rescued, rather than had his euth date moved up.......
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is a bump from Oklahoma! I'll put the word out around town!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

One more day for this boy if he is still there -  :bump::help:
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

not listed


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

ADOPTED!!! :groovy:
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the good news, *Anja1Blue!*


----------

